# LR6 on two Macs



## citation2b (Jul 26, 2015)

I've hesitated in asking this simple question but I haven't found it in recent posts.
I have recently bought LR6 and would like to install it in my Macbook Pro having already installed it in my iMac.
The message I get "we are unable to validate this serial number..."
Is it possible to put it on 2 machines?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 27, 2015)

You are allowed to activate LR6 on two different systems, so I'm not sure what the problem is. Are you certain that you're entering the correct serial number on your MBP? Login to your Adobe account and check what serial number has been registered there, and compare it to what you're entering. If they are the same, and you continue to have the same issue, I think you'll need to talk to Adobe Customer Support.


----------



## citation2b (Jul 27, 2015)

*Yes verified serial #*



Jim Wilde said:


> You are allowed to activate LR6 on two different systems, so I'm not sure what the problem is. Are you certain that you're entering the correct serial number on your MBP? Login to your Adobe account and check what serial number has been registered there, and compare it to what you're entering. If they are the same, and you continue to have the same issue, I think you'll need to talk to Adobe Customer Support.



Hi Jim, thanks for the reply. I have verified the serial number so I guess it's back to CS, and that is not easy to access:hm:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 27, 2015)

I've heard of a couple of people having problems activating on more than one computer - both fixed by talking to customer services.


----------

